# Enneagram Tritype 851



## LegendaryBoobs (Sep 1, 2010)

I can't find anything on any variation of the tritype 851...Could someone shed some light on it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

What do you mean by any variation of type 851?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Doesn't exist, 1 and 8 are both gut types, you need one gut (1,8,9), one head (5,6,7) and one heart (2,3,4)


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

It is possible to have 853, 852, 854 but not 851. 8 and 1 are in the same group


----------



## HeyThereRock (Nov 25, 2015)

Theorically, you can't be a 851 as long as you have to have one type of each triad:

8,9,1 - Body triad
2,3,4 - Heart triad
5,6,7 - Mind triad

You have 2 of Body triad and no type of Heart triad. So, the fact that you can't find any explanation of 158 it's because the tritype 158 doesn't exist.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs (Sep 1, 2010)

ok. Thanks guys.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

how about 852?

which is, by definition, a core 8 with no tri types.


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

November said:


> I can't find anything on any variation of the tritype 851...Could someone shed some light on it?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You can't find any info because it doesn't exist.8 and 1 are both gut centre type.

You need to look on the descriptions of 852,853 and 854 tritype to see if any of these ones matches you.It is not possible to form tritype without including one heart centre (type 2,3 or 4) type.


----------



## LegendaryBoobs (Sep 1, 2010)

How about 825?


----------



## LegendaryBoobs (Sep 1, 2010)

I've settled on 845. Thanks everyone!


----------



## hdemon (May 15, 2021)

LegendaryBoobs said:


> I can't find anything on any variation of the tritype 851...Could someone shed some light on it?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I got 851 for real.


----------

